

West Virginia paid $22K each for Internet routers - mrb
http://wvgazette.com/News/201205050057

======
DigitalSea
I hate to be "that guy" but the story submitted here was published, "May 5,
2012" I am fairly certain it would have been posted here already.

~~~
Scaevolus
5 months ago, 141 comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3962029>

------
himlion
Is this plain stupidity or was corruption involved?

The thing that annoys me most about this is the political "equal opportunity"
drivel.

